# My new OLD South Bend 9" model A lathe



## songbird (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello all, I just purchashed a very old South Bend Model A 9" lathe. Still being new to machining, I felt I had to have it. The best I could tell, it is a 1935 series, belt driven, tool room, with a 3 1/2' bed. It has the old style quick chage gear box, with one gear selector in front, a 3 position lever on top & and a push/pull knob on the side. The motor is an old 1/4 hp, Westinghouse motor, which is chain driven to a single sprocket, which is at the end of the 3 step pulleys on the jack shaft, then to the headstock. This will only give me 3 speeds in high range, and three in back gear. For someone starting out, is this sufficiant speeds for general work (alum and mild steel), or should I be looking for a different motor set up with a 2 speed step pulley? Any other info on this lathe would be appreciated. Thanks, Jim.


----------



## GK1918 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi Jim, I must be in typing mode today, I think as is, it will do anything you want.  Maybe get rid of the
chain, up to you, but belt pulleys I should think you can play around with.  1/4 hp should be all right,
many pulleys available local hardware.  Jim please dont pay attention to some machines you see
perhaps on Utube.  You have a, lets say a 1935 Chevy stovebolt 6 and no way its going to turn
5,000 rpms - that Chev and your lathe did and will do its thing right now. They won the war didnt they?
We called them babitt pounders splash oil and 75 yrs young there still running fine .good luck be happy
to own a ledgend.            sam


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jun 6, 2012)

songbird said:


> Still being new to machining, I felt I had to have it. // Thanks, Jim.



You're definitely "one of us"! :biggrin: :lmao:

About the only thing you won't be able to do with your new 9" is to swing a part 10" or larger.   That should be a great lathe for you.  I would be curious to see a picture of your chain setup.  My 11" is from '39 and uses a combination of a "V" belt and flat leather belt to transfer power.  The system worked then and it still works now.  That 1/4 hp motor may be a little small, I'm no expert so don't take MY word for it, but I'm also a big proponent of "more is better", so take that for what it's worth. 

-Ron


----------



## jocat54 (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a 1947 SB9A and it has a 1/4 hp motor and it does all I ask it to do (mine is all belt drive, link belt from motor to countershaft and auto serpentine belt to head stock).

I think I would be a little worried about a chain drive. I like it when the the belt slips instead of something breaking:biggrin:

You will enjoy owning and using a piece of history.


----------



## songbird (Jun 7, 2012)

ScrapMetal said:


> You're definitely "one of us"! :biggrin: :lmao:
> 
> About the only thing you won't be able to do with your new 9" is to swing a part 10" or larger.   That should be a great lathe for you.  I would be curious to see a picture of your chain setup.  My 11" is from '39 and uses a combination of a "V" belt and flat leather belt to transfer power.  The system worked then and it still works now.  That 1/4 hp motor may be a little small, I'm no expert so don't take MY word for it, but I'm also a big proponent of "more is better", so take that for what it's worth.
> 
> -Ron



Thanks for the reply Ron, I'm excited about using it. Here is my attempt at sending pics


----------



## songbird (Jun 7, 2012)

GK1918 said:


> Hi Jim, I must be in typing mode today, I think as is, it will do anything you want.  Maybe get rid of the
> chain, up to you, but belt pulleys I should think you can play around with.  1/4 hp should be all right,
> many pulleys available local hardware.  Jim please dont pay attention to some machines you see
> perhaps on Utube.  You have a, lets say a 1935 Chevy stovebolt 6 and no way its going to turn
> ...



I think I would want to replace the chain with a 2-step pulley, giving me 3 more higher speeds. Because of the type of bearings on the headstock, I don't know if thats advisable.


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 7, 2012)

what a nice machine no signs of ever rusting, and seems to be well cared for
I have never seen one like that... but it sure looks factory
I would save all the parts it may be a rare find
steve


----------



## CharlieW (Jun 7, 2012)

That chain looks like an old automotive timing chain.

Charlie W.


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 7, 2012)

it's the formed cast cover the right length for the original motor mount that makes me think it's factory
steve


----------



## core-oil (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Songbird,

  Your lathe looks a nice machine considering her age,  The chain drive i feel is the original drive, that type of chain is called a Morse Chain,, Have you the top half guard for it? Somehow or other i think i have seen that type of guard + chain drive before, Usually these morse chains, if properly lubricated gave a nice smooth &quiet drive  Might be worth checking with The South Bend Group

 Just looked again at your pictures I see you have the complete guarding system, The  electric motor, looks an intresting old thing also


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 7, 2012)

That's factory. It's a "silent chain", built about the same as a timing chain.


----------



## songbird (Jun 7, 2012)

songbird said:


> Thanks for the reply Ron, I'm excited about using it. Here is my attempt at sending pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## core-oil (Jun 7, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> what a nice machine no signs of ever rusting, and seems to be well cared for
> I have never seen one like that... but it sure looks factory
> I would save all the parts it may be a rare find
> steve



  Yes i tend to agree with you Jumps4 , I also feel what we are looking at is a rare bird with a somewhat unique drive from a past era,  Is the old electric motor a DC current machine, I think it is really cool also


----------



## songbird (Jun 11, 2012)

songbird said:


> Hello all, I just purchashed a very old South Bend Model A 9" lathe. Still being new to machining, I felt I had to have it. The best I could tell, it is a 1935 series, belt driven, tool room, with a 3 1/2' bed. It has the old style quick chage gear box, with one gear selector in front, a 3 position lever on top & and a push/pull knob on the side. The motor is an old 1/4 hp, Westinghouse motor, which is chain driven to a single sprocket, which is at the end of the 3 step pulleys on the jack shaft, then to the headstock. This will only give me 3 speeds in high range, and three in back gear. For someone starting out, is this sufficiant speeds for general work (alum and mild steel), or should I be looking for a different motor set up with a 2 speed step pulley? Any other info on this lathe would be appreciated. Thanks, Jim.



Just a note concerning my new lathe, I'm the one that purchashed the "new refurbished motor & pulley set up" that just sold on e-bay. The seller said it was in the process of being installed on a 9" for a school, but the shop closed before being completed. Anyhow, I plan to take off the existing motor set up as shown and replacing it with what you all probably have. Here is another question concerning this old lathe. The dial on the cross feed is extremely small and hard to read (for my tired eyes). Has anyone tried replacing it with a newer/larger one. Can it be done, or does it need to be done by replacing the leadscrew as well? Thanks in advance, Jim.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 11, 2012)

Jim, there's a thread here some place where a member replaced his dials with larger ones. It's buried somewhere. I'll try to find it.


----------



## songbird (Jun 11, 2012)

42 said:


> Jim, there's a thread here some place where a member replaced his dials with larger ones. It's buried somewhere. I'll try to find it.



Thanks, that would be great! The diameter of the dial that's on the cross feed is just at 3/4", plus being old, (the machine), sure makes it hard to read.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 11, 2012)

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/5772-big-dials?highlight=larger+dials

That's a start in the right direction.


----------



## songbird (Jun 12, 2012)

42 said:


> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/5772-big-dials?highlight=larger+dials
> 
> That's a start in the right direction.



that tutorial looked great. What a super job! When I began reading it, (backwards, finish product to start), it did not look too hard. When you see how far he went, maybe a little too advanced for me at this point. I may be forced to take a short cut (for now) and (don't laugh) make a sleeve that will slide over the existing dial. That may proove to be too hokey, but anything I can do on the lathe is good practice for me. Thanks for finding this thread, Jim.


----------



## songbird (Jun 12, 2012)

42 said:


> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/5772-big-dials?highlight=larger+dials
> 
> That's a start in the right direction.



I wonder how he got the handle off the cross feed. I'm having trouble. I filed off the mushroomed head of the pin, but pin did not want to come out. I'm hitting with super "break free" oil, no luck so far. I wonder if he had used a little heat? Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Splat (Jun 12, 2012)

FWIW, make sure you're hitting the smaller end of the pin.

That's a nice old beauty! Good luck with her.


----------

